#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat hebben we aan "prikken"?

## Oiseau

Niet veel, ik heb wel veel aan luisteren naar geluiden uit mijn Atlas.

Even delen met "stille liefhebbers"!

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Amnay - Ddu S Ttawil

----------


## Oiseau

Amnay - Anzul Blues

"

\\“Anzul Blues” is a song that belongs to the past and to the future at the same time, a great fusion between ancestral Amazigh poetry and African modern blues. easy lyrics and understandable vocabulary on electric guitars, bass, and drums without forgetting the traditional Amazigh percussions called “Alloun” (a fundamental instrument in Amazigh folk music), a combination that gives a new sight to Amazigh oral Heritage.//"

----------


## Oiseau

TAMOUNT ft SALISSA - Bou Tayri

----------


## Oiseau

Nabil Ben kkou- Ndda ndda (cover Younes El Hawari)

----------


## Oiseau

Badr Ou3bi - Inghayi omarg-ynch

----------


## Oiseau

Al Mar7oum Mo7amed.Rouicha - Mal el7al dhlam

----------


## Oiseau

Al lyam Kolha dazet A7lam

----------


## Oiseau

Bin el 7a9i9a O el khayal

----------


## Oiseau

Llile Llile

----------


## Oiseau

ا انكين انكين"anakin anakin"

----------


## Oiseau

Awyati Gher Somazir Osmoun

----------


## Oiseau

Driss Boumia /Asmoun atgid adtjar

----------


## Oiseau

7abiba Rya7i ( Kindir 7ta nensak van al mar7oum Rouicha)




Al mar7oum Mohamed Rouicha = kindir 7ta nensak

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Beldi Maya 3oud

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Groupe Izaliwn - TAMTNA - ( lkhir )مجموعة إيزاليون - لخير

----------


## Oiseau

Achtasigh a wenarigh - Al 3akri

----------


## Oiseau

Noura and Daraa Tribes - Mel9a Allah

----------


## Oiseau

Tarbat a thennarigh/anna yatirigh ⵜⴰⵔⴱⴰⵜ ⴰ ⵜⵀⴻⵏⵏⴰ ⵔⵉⴳⵀ

----------


## Oiseau

مولاتي ومحمد اخويا اوا ثعميضي prachtig stem uit Atlas/ⴰⵜⵍⴰⵙ 
Moulati & Mohamed Oukhouya - Awa Tha3miti

ⵎoⵓⵍⴰⵜⵉ & ⵎoⵀⴰⵎⴻⴷ oⵓⴽⵀoⵓⵢⴰ 
ⴰⵡⴰ ⵜⵀⴰⵄⵎⵉⵜⵉ

----------


## Oiseau

"نجوم تونفيت مع سكينة تاجضيت وبلال أطلس في رائعة من روائع المرحوم محمد رويشة "إسمايدي ونا زيخ

Ismaydi wenna righ - ( Mohamed Rouicha Allah Yera7mou) Soukaina Tajdit & Bilal Atlas 

ⵉⵙⵎⴰⵢⴷⵉ ⵡⴻⵏⵏⴰ ⵔⵉⴳⵀ

----------


## Oiseau

Noureddine Ourahou & Fatima Talgadit- Da tgallagh inigh

ⴷⴰ ⵜⴳⴰⵍⵍⴰⴳⵀ ⵉⵏⵉⴳⵀ

----------


## Oiseau

أغنية أمَــــــازِغِـــــــــــــــــ ـــية كلاسيـــكية Mohamed Rouicha ET Hada Ou3kki

Mayrigh douniyt

ⵎⴰⵢⵔⵉⴳⵀ ⴷoⵓⵏⵉⵢⵜ

----------


## Oiseau

ثبرم الساعت Wijlen MOHAMED ROUICHA -
Tbarrem sa3t

ⵜⴱⴰⵔⵔⴻⵎ ⵙⴰⵄⵜ

----------


## Oiseau

JUBANTOUJA - Haye Dighen

ⵀⴰⵢⴻ ⴷⵉⴳⵀⴻⵏ

----------


## Oiseau

JUBANTOUJA - Izda Mimoun 
ⵉⵣⴷⴰ ⵎⵉⵎoⵓⵏ

----------


## Oiseau

Meteor Airlines - AWDYAN 
ⴰⵡⴷⵢⴰⵏ

----------


## Oiseau

Amnay - Ddu S Ttawil

ⴷⴷⵓ ⵙ ⵜⴰⵡⵉⵍ

----------


## Oiseau

TAFUKT - ⵜⴰⴼⵓⴽⵜ | OUBLAID Anass





Written by : ANASS OUBLAID
Directed By : AYOUB AIT ADDI
D.O.P. and Color grading : AYOUB AIT ADDI
Music production : THE ONH PRODUCER
Recording, mixed and mastering : THE ONH PRODUCER 
Guitar : ANASS OUBLAID
Drums : YASSER ADI BOUR
Guitar : MOHAMED AMINE MOUBLIH
Bass : REDA SALIM
Back vocals : RANYA CHAIBI
Cords progression : YASSINE TAGHIA
Actress : ART.IEME
Costume : AMALCHARIF.LILYAN.ART
Location : LE BEDOUIN AGAFAY
English translation : Mohamed HAKKI

Amazigh lyrics - LATIN :

Urta dituggit atafukt, rmin wadan
Urta dituggi atayurt , km gwul ayllan 
Adamd awigh ayur, adamd awigh iyman 
Adam dasigh amzruy, km gwul ayllan

Tafukt urufigh, adam rjugh atudert irwan 
Tafukt urufigh, adim nmun nktid ussan

Abrid nwayur dusggas dimal ass
Ngern adar gtillas, numzen agharass 
Ifkaghn wazal iwadan, itran adgmmergh 
Adamin awigh atafukt, rmigh adu7lgh

Tafukt urufigh, adam rjugh atudert irwan 
Tafukt urufigh, adim nmun nktid ussan

Amazigh lyrics - ⵜⴰⵎⴰⵣⵉⴴⵜ
ⵓⵔⵜⴰ ⴷⵉ ⵜⵓⴳⴳⵉⵜ ⴰ ⵜⴰⴼⵓⴽⵜ ⵔⵎⵉⵏ ⵡⴰⴷⴰⵏ 
ⵓⵔⵜⴰ ⴷⵉ ⵜⵓⴳⴳⵉⵜ ⴰ ⵜⴰⵢⵢⵓⵔⵜ ⴽⵎ ⴳⵡⵓⵍ ⴰⵢⵍⵍⴰⵏ 
ⴰⴷⴰⵎⴷ ⴰⵡⵉⴴ ⴰⵢⵢⵓⵔ ⴰⴷⴰⵎⴷ ⴰⵡⵉⴴ ⵉⵢⵎⴰⵏ 
ⴰⴷⴰⵎⴷ ⴰⵙⵉⴴ ⴰⵎⵣⵔⵓⵢ ⴽⵎ ⴳⵡⵓⵍ ⴰⵢⵍⵍⴰⵏ

ⵜⴰⴼⵓⴽⵜ ⵓⵔ ⵓⴼⵉⴴ ⴰⴷⴰⵎ ⵔⵊⵓⴴ ⴰⵜⵓⴷⴻⵔⵜ ⵉⵔⵡⴰⵏ 
ⵜⴰⴼⵓⴽⵜ ⵓⵔ ⵓⴼⵉⴴ ⴰⴷⵉⵎ ⵏⵎⵓⵏ ⵏⴽⵜⵉⴷ ⵓⵙⵙⴰⵏ

ⴰⴱⵔⵉⴷ ⵏⵡⴰⵢⵢⵓⵔ ⴷⵓⵙⴳⴳⴰⵙ ⴷⵉⵎⴰⵍ 
ⴰⵙⵙ ⵏⴳⴻⵔⵏ ⴰⴷⴰⵔ ⴳⵜⵉⵍⵍⴰⵙ ⵏⵓⵎⵣⴻⵏⵏ 
ⴰⴴⴰⵔⴰⵙ ⵉⴼⴽⴰⴴⵏ ⵡⴰⵣⴰⵍ ⵉⵡⴰⴷⴰⵏ ⵉⵜⵔⴰⵏ 
ⴰⴷⴳⵎⵎⴻⵔⴴ ⴰⴷⴰⵎ ⵉⵏⴷ ⴰⵡⵉⴴ ⴰⵜⴰⴼⵓⴽⵜ ⵔⵎⵉⴴ ⴰⴷⵓⵃⴻⵍⴴ

ⵜⴰⴼⵓⴽⵜ ⵓⵔ ⵓⴼⵉⴴ ⴰⴷⴰⵎ ⵔⵊⵓⴴ ⴰⵜⵓⴷⴻⵔⵜ ⵉⵔⵡⴰⵏ 
ⵜⴰⴼⵓⴽⵜ ⵓⵔ ⵓⴼⵉⴴ ⴰⴷⵉⵎ ⵏⵎⵓⵏ ⵏⴽⵜⵉⴷ ⵓⵙⵙⴰⵏ

English translation:
Oh Sunshine, Come! Light my heavy night.
Oh Moonlight, Hurry! My heart is tight.
I'll bring you the moon. I'll grant you the stars.
In my heart and memory, it's only you who resides

Oh sunshine! We're apart, but wishing you good times 
Oh sunshine! Weren't ours the old gold days?

We walk for a year, a month and a fortnight 
We take the road and walk in the dark night 
For you I hunt and grant the stars, And never would I get tired.

Oh sunshine! We're apart, but wishing you good times 
Oh yeah sunshine! ours were the old gold days.

Enjoy!

----------


## Oiseau

Izenzaren- Akal 

ⵉⵣⴻⵏⵣⴰⵔⴻⵏ - ⴰⴽⴰⵍ

----------


## Oiseau

ik val in herhaling want in de schoonheid van de vibraties van "Amazigh stem" een deel van mijn ziel haar rust mag vinden.. 

AKAL INU By RANIA BENNANI & OMAR ELKADALI & ABDELLAH CHERAA

ⴰⴽⴰⵍ ⵉⵏⵓ

----------


## Oiseau

Ats3aditante awa agd I Rabi - ⴰⵜⵙⵄⴰⴷⵉⵜⴰⵏⵜⴻ ⴰⵡⴰ ⴰⴳⴷ ⵉ ⵔⴰⴱⵉ

Moulay Noureddine /khadija Atlas

----------


## Oiseau

ⴰⵎⴰⵣⵉⴳⵀ Instrumental

----------


## Oiseau

Tarba3t A7wach Agdz - "Yallah Yallah Yannirda Woulli"

ⴰⵀⵡⴰⵛⵀ ⴰⴳⴷⵣ - ⵢⴰⵍⵍⴰⵀ ⵢⴰⵍⵍⴰⵀ ⵢⴰⵏⵉⵔⴷⴰ ⵡoⵓⵍⵍⵉ

----------


## Oiseau

Ahwach Ntferkhin IHYA BOUKDIR

ⴰⵀⵡⴰⵛⵀ ⵏ ⵜⴼⴻⵔⴳⵉⵏ ⵉⵀⵢⴰ ⴱⵓⵇⴷⵉⵔ

----------


## Oiseau

Ittrane Tamnougalt

ⵉⵟⵔⴰⵏ ⵜⴰⵎⵏⵓⴳⴰⵍⵜ

----------


## Revisor

Wat jij aan prikken hebt gehad is denk ik het volgende:

- Je Nederlandse taal is er denk ik beter door geworden.
- Je maakt kennis met andere meningen en zienswijzen.

----------


## Oiseau

ik was bijna vergeten dat wij in het land van ''g'' leven.

Awal inu n Tamazight d Tirra inu s Tifinagh tzayed awk ser dat..

Hayagh n taf abrid noufella.. 

Het lijkt erop of wij in veranderend wateren zwemmen en nergens een vis te bekennen is.

----------


## Oiseau

Maghni Mohamed

----------


## Oiseau

Awid amane ⴰⵡⵉⴷ ⴰⵎⴰⵏ

----------


## Oiseau

Saida Titrit A7idous

----------


## Oiseau

Fatima Talgadit - amach itamn azin tgit aghdar

----------


## Oiseau

Awa mk gigh a7yod iktabit Rbbi yarotn ghifi

----------


## Oiseau

Simo Zayane & Maryam Tamlalt - T3dbti ya zine

----------


## Oiseau

Jawad Izem & Titi n7ajjo(righ a tjrbt awa)

----------


## Oiseau

Driss Boumia & 7ayat Tamazight - Taymat 

ⵜⴰⵢⵎⴰⵜ

----------


## Oiseau

Omar Boutmazought 
ⵓⵎⴰⵔ ⴱⵓⵜⵎⵣⵓⵖⵜ 

Mro Fikh Afrad Frokh ⵎⵔⵓ ⴼⵉⵖ ⴰⴼⵔⴰⴷ ⴼⵔⵓⵖ

Aafach Ayatbir ⵄⴰⴼⴰⵛ ⴰ ⵢⴰⵜⴱⵉⵔ 

7eydi 7eydi ⵁⴻⵢⴷⵉ ⵁⴻⵢⴷⵉ 

Archta9agh athfink a zin ⴰⵔⵞⵜⴰⵖ ⴰⵟⴼⵉⵏⴽ ⴰ ⵣⵉⵏ

----------


## Oiseau

Afsluiten met prachtig stem van Arinas Atlas {ⵣ} = ⴰⵔⵉⵏⴰⵙ ⴰⵜⵍⴰⵙ

----------


## Oiseau

Tangarfa-Timghriwen

----------


## IBKIS

Geen zin om de gehele topic door te spitten, maar ik heb een antwoord op je vraag: 

we prikken om warmte te voelen en om kinderen te maken.

----------


## Oiseau

Sa3ida Titrit - Ayakh tgid azman ⴰⵢⴰⵖ ⵜⴳⵉⵜ ⴰⵣⵎⴰⵏ

----------


## Oiseau

TAMOUNT & SALISSA ● TAMGHRA ● ⵜⴰⵎⵖⵔⴰ

----------


## Oiseau

Ousibou & Na3ima nKouda

----------


## Oiseau

Mohamed Mihmi_Mohamed Zouak_Mouna Malak

----------


## Oiseau

Groupe Udmawen : | Laman ⵍⴰⵎⴰⵏ |

----------


## Oiseau

M7end N3tti

----------


## Oiseau

M7end N3tti - ⵎⵁⵏⴷ ⵏⵄⵜⵜⵏ
Tamdyazt- ⵜⴰⵎⴷⵢⴰⵣⵜ




-----------

Lahcen Olavie | Titi Nhajjo | Mhand N Aati [ Tamdyazt ]

----------


## Oiseau

Ahmed Uhachem- Timnadin ⵜⵉⵎⵏⴰⴷⵉⵏ

----------


## Oiseau

Ahmed Uhachem & Yassine Azouaoui

----------


## Oiseau

En toen moest ik van de monniken van spitten en doorspitten van vruchtbare grondsoort weer afsluiten ..


Omar Uhachem : *Idda Uḥmmam*ⵉⴷⴷⴰ ⵓⵁⵎⵎⴰⵎ






*ADDAG TRḥLD AYMA*

----------


## Oiseau

A yamarg awa Rbbi 7aydi ad gngh, eddou sa usmoun ...

ⴰ ⵢⴰⵎⴰⵔⵖ ⴰⵡⴰ ⵕⴱⴱⵉ ⵁⵢⴷⵏ ⴰⴷ ⴳⵏⵖ, ⴷⴷⵓ ⵙⴰ ⵡⵙⵎⵓⵏ








> Noujoum Azrou اروع الكلاسكيات الامازيغية نجوم أزرو
> امارك اوا حيدي اكنخ دو أسمون كاس اينا تييت
> ازيل ونا دايتدون اشا اوبريد اغراس ربي.
> ..روعة الايقاع والاداء النغمة الاصيلة
> اغنية رائعة علاج لداء الهموم على ايقاع الموسيقى العريقة
> 
> 
> جميل من يسلك طريقا ويدعو الى الله (ايها الهوى ارجوك دعني ان انام ،اذهب الى الحبيب و افعل له كل ما فعلته بي) فاينما وضع قدمه لن يصيبه مكروه 
> كنت اقول لن تكون الايام جميلة رفقة الحبيب (ايها الهوى ارجوك دعني ان انام ،اذهب الى الحبيب وافعل له كل ما فعلته بي ) اطال الله عمري حتى تركني وحيدا في مكان خالي 
> لماذا يا معزة عندما ترى العشب لاتخشى السقوط من فوق الجبال (ايها الهوى ارجوك دعني ان انام ،اذهب الى الحبيب وافعل له كل ما فعلته بد بي) سيذهب لحمك الذي اراد الزهور الى افواه الوحوش

----------


## Oiseau

l3do l3do 

ⵍⵄⴷⵓ ⵍⵄⴷⵓ

----------


## Oiseau

"ياش اغزيف يض غيفي" yach ighzif yid ghifi, yach ighzif wass ghifi 

ⵢⴰⵞ ⵉⵖⵣⵉⴼ ⵢⵉⴹ ⵖⵉⴼⵉ, ⵢⴰⵞ ⵉⵖⵣⵉⴼ ⵡⴰⵚ ⵖⵉⴼⵉ

7amid Agouray

----------


## Oiseau

machgan imourag

ⵎⴰⵞⴳⴰⵏ ⵍⵎⵓⵔⴰⴳ

----------


## Oiseau

Abba Soug ( Wat? als de vader niet lang meer mag rijden? )..hmm Abba soug soug

----------


## Oiseau

Bennasser Oukhouya - Goulou Lekhti | بنَاصر أوخويا  گولو لختي

----------


## Oiseau

المرحوم حدو اوشاوش ياش تعقلد ا تاتفي ياش تعقلد ا لوقت نايزرين

----------


## Oiseau

Tgoulih Sidi

----------


## Oiseau

Abdellah daoudi - Blad Lghorba

----------


## Oiseau

Abidin 3abidine & khadija Atlas - galbi ghramek w ellil

----------


## Oiseau

Zina Daoudia - Swaken

----------


## Oiseau

Daoudia- Ghraib w Berrani

Lees ghraib 8na w l8i8 ..hmm 

(Bladna zina w ktherou fiha el khaybine ..."bladna van hier en daar dan" )

----------


## Oiseau

7addi Abdra7man- khallewni n7lem 
خليوني نحلم. للفنان حادي عبد الرحمان

----------


## Oiseau

Sanae Soltana & Safir Almoussafirin- 8ezzit kfoufi li-Allah

----------


## Oiseau

‫كمال الادريسي أنـا غـريـب أنـا بـرانـي Kamel El Idrissi Ana Ghrib

----------


## Oiseau

Yekh Aghrib-Khadija Atlas

----------


## Oiseau

علاش أنا غريب ؟ : أغنية لمجموعة السهام

Groupe Essiham (1986) - 3lache ana ghrib

----------


## Oiseau

Nass El Ghiwane ناس الغيوان - Jibou li Hali

----------


## Oiseau

Nass El Ghiwane -Bnadem wella ma98our ( ma9hour = onderdrukt / gebukt gaan onder ...)

----------


## Oiseau

L'jamra

----------


## Oiseau

A8 ya ouine..

Ila kaan mel9aak f elghib m9adder, nasber!
Wa sabri faat el3ada !
Youwm mel9aak , youwm far7i wa 8naya ..

Wa88 ya ouine ...

----------


## Oiseau

( Laten we aan de andere dimensie denken .. even dit leven laten voor wat het is )

Laysa al Ghareeb – The Stranger Is Not | Mishary Alafasy | Arabic - English





A Poem by Zaynul ‘Aabideen ‘Alee bin Husayn bin ‘Alee bin Abee Taalib (RH)

لَيس الغريب
The Stranger Is Not..

لَيْسَ الغَريبُ غَريبَ الشَّأمِ واليَمَنِ
إِنَّ الغَريبَ غَريبُ اللَّحدِ والكَفَنِ
The stranger is not the stranger to Yemen or Shaam
But the stranger is the stranger to the grave and the coffin

إِنَّ الغَريِبَ لَهُ حَقٌّ لِغُرْبَتـِهِ
على الْمُقيمينَ في الأَوطــانِ والسَّكَنِ
Verily the stranger has rights for his absence
Over the residents of the dwellings & homelands.


لاَ تَنْهَرَنَّ غَرِِيْب الحاَلَ غُرْبَتِهِ
اَلدَّهْرُ يَنْهَرُهُ بِالذُّلّ وَالْمِحَنِ
Don't chase away the outlander in his state of unfamiliarity
For time is also chasing him with hardship & distress

سَفَري بَعيدٌ وَزادي لَنْ يُبَلِّغَنـي
وَقُوَّتي ضَعُفَتْ والمـوتُ يَطلُبُنـي
My travels are far and my provisions will not suffice me
My strength has weakened and death is calling unto me

وَلي بَقايــا ذُنوبٍ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُها
الله يَعْلَمُهــا في السِّرِ والعَلَنِ
I still have sins which I know not of
Allah knows of them; those made in secret & in manifest

مـَا أَحْلَمَ اللهَ عَني حَيْثُ أَمْهَلَني
وقَدْ تَمـادَيْتُ في ذَنْبي ويَسْتُرُنِي
How merciful has Allah been to me by giving me respite
And I have increased in sins but Allah has always shielded me

تَمُرُّ سـاعـاتُ أَيّـَامي بِلا نَدَمٍ
ولا بُكاءٍ وَلاخَـوْفٍ ولا حـَزَنِ
The hours of my days pass by without regret
No crying, no fear, no sadness

أَنَـا الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً
عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي
I am the one who closes the doors with fatigue
on disobedience, & The Eye of Allah watches over me..

يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ
يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني
O' that which was written in a moment of heedlessness
O' the sorrow which remains in my heart is burning me.

دَعْني أَنُوحُ عَلى نَفْسي وَأَنْدِبُـهـا
وَأَقْطَعُ الدَّهْرَ بِالتَّذْكِيـرِ وَالحَزَنِ
Leave me to bewail myself and weep
and pass the time in sadness and remembrance.

دَعْ عَنْكَ عَذْلي يَا مَنْ كان يَعْذِلُني
لَوْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ مَا بي كُنْت تَعْذُرُني
Leave off your Blaming of me O' Ye who do so..
If you were but to know my situation you would have excused me..

دَعْني أَسِحُّ دُمُوعاً لا انْقِطَاعَ لَهَا
فَهَلْ عَسَى عَبْرَةٌ مِنْهَا تُخَلِّصُني
Let me cry out tears that have no ending to them
for there will be no lesson that will set me free

كَأَنَّني بَينَ تلك الأَهلِ مُنطَرِحــَاً
عَلى الفِراشِ وَأَيْديهِمْ تُقَلِّبُنــي
It is as though I am with that family, laying..
Upon the mattress with their hands turning me over.


.........
.........

وَقد أَتَوْا بِطَبيبٍ كَـيْ يُعالِجَنـي
وَلَمْ أَرَ الطِّبَّ هـذا اليـومَ يَنْفَعُني
And they came to me with a doctor that he may cure me..
But of today I think not that medicine will benefit me..

واشَتد نَزْعِي وَصَار المَوتُ يَجْذِبُـها
مِن كُلِّ عِرْقٍ بِلا رِفقٍ ولا هَوَنِ
My sufferings increased and death began to pull at me ..
From every vein, without ease or comfort..

واستَخْرَجَ الرُّوحَ مِني في تَغَرْغُرِها
وصـَارَ رِيقي مَريراً حِينَ غَرْغَرَني
My soul was then removed from me with a gurgle..
And my saliva became bitter at that point..

وَغَمَّضُوني وَراحَ الكُلُّ وانْصَرَفوا
بَعْدَ الإِياسِ وَجَدُّوا في شِرَا الكَفَنِ
They then shut my eyes and left me...
after a long moment of despair,.... they hurried to the purchase of the shroud

وَقـامَ مَنْ كانَ حِبَّ النّاسِ في عَجَلٍ
نَحْوَ المُغَسِّلِ يَأْتينـي يُغَسِّلُنــي
And he who was dearest to me got up in a hurry..
To summon the person who was to wash me..

وَقــالَ يـا قَوْمِ نَبْغِي غاسِلاً حَذِقاً
حُراً أَرِيباً لَبِيبـاً عَارِفـاً فَطِنِ
He said: O' my people we have attained a Washer
who is skillful, clever, bright & intelligent..


فَجــاءَني رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ فَجَرَّدَني
مِنَ الثِّيــابِ وَأَعْرَاني وأَفْرَدَني
So then one of the men came and removed my clothing..
He undressed me and denuded me...

وَأَوْدَعوني عَلى الأَلْواحِ مُنْطَرِحـاً
وَصـَارَ فَوْقي خَرِيرُ الماءِ يَنْظِفُني
They then placed me on top of a board
And the sound of water above me began to clean me

وَأَسْكَبَ الماءَ مِنْ فَوقي وَغَسَّلَني
غُسْلاً ثَلاثاً وَنَادَى القَوْمَ بِالكَفَنِ
He poured the water on top of me and washed me..
Three times, before calling out to the people for the Shroud..


وَأَلْبَسُوني ثِيابـاً لا كِمامَ لهـا
وَصارَ زَادي حَنُوطِي حيـنَ حَنَّطَني
They shrouded me in a sleeveless garment..
And my provisions became the embalmment in which they embalmed me

وأَخْرَجوني مِنَ الدُّنيـا فَوا أَسَفاً
عَلى رَحِيـلٍ بِلا زادٍ يُبَلِّغُنـي
They Bore me towards my journey Out of this World, Oh How Sorrowful!!
Will be this journey for which I have no provisions to take along with me.

وَحَمَّلوني على الأْكتـافِ أَربَعَةٌ
مِنَ الرِّجـالِ وَخَلْفِي مَنْ يُشَيِّعُني
Upon their shoulders, they carried me, Four....
Men, and behind me are those who come to bid me farewell

وَقَدَّموني إِلى المحرابِ وانصَرَفوا
خَلْفَ الإِمـَامِ فَصَلَّى ثـمّ وَدَّعَني
They set me before the mihraab then turned away from me
Behind the Imaam they went and he prayed on me then bade me farewell

صَلَّوْا عَلَيَّ صَلاةً لا رُكوعَ لهـا
ولا سُجـودَ لَعَلَّ اللـهَ يَرْحَمُني
They prayed over me a prayer consisting of neither Rukoo' nor Sujood
Asking that Allah may have Mercy upon me.

وَأَنْزَلوني إلـى قَبري على مَهَلٍ
وَقَدَّمُوا واحِداً مِنهـم يُلَحِّدُنـي
They lowered me into my grave slowly
And one of them came forward to place me in the Lahd

وَكَشَّفَ الثّوْبَ عَن وَجْهي لِيَنْظُرَني
وَأَسْكَبَ الدَّمْعَ مِنْ عَيْنيهِ أَغْرَقَني
He raised the garment from my face to gaze upon me
And the tears spilt from his eyes awashing me

فَقامَ مُحتَرِمــاً بِالعَزمِ مُشْتَمِلاً
وَصَفَّفَ اللَّبِنَ مِنْ فَوْقِي وفـارَقَني
Then he stood, honoring me, firm and resolute
And lined the bricks on my body then left me

وقَالَ هُلُّوا عليه التُّرْبَ واغْتَنِموا
حُسْنَ الثَّوابِ مِنَ الرَّحمنِ ذِي المِنَنِ
And he said "Throw the dirt upon him and reap
The great rewards from Ar-Rahmaan, The Most Gracious"

في ظُلْمَةِ القبرِ لا أُمٌّ هنــاك ولا
أَبٌ شَفـيقٌ ولا أَخٌ يُؤَنِّسُنــي
In the darkness of the grave, no mother is there nor,
Is there an affectionate father, or a brother to comfort me

فَرِيدٌ .. وَحِيدُ القبرِ، يــا أَسَفـاً
عَلى الفِراقِ بِلا عَمَلٍ يُزَوِّدُنـي
Alone....The only inhabitant of the Grave Oh how Sorrowful!!
Am I on parting the world bearing no Deeds to provision me.

وَهالَني صُورَةً في العينِ إِذْ نَظَرَتْ
مِنْ هَوْلِ مَطْلَعِ ما قَدْ كان أَدهَشَني
And a sight which beheld my eye struck terror into me.
From a place of terror it came and startled me.."

مِنْ مُنكَرٍ ونكيرٍ مـا أَقولُ لهم
قَدْ هــَالَني أَمْرُهُمْ جِداً فَأَفْزَعَني
Munkar and Nakeer, what shall I say to them?
The thought of them strikes terror into me, it causes me fear

وَأَقْعَدوني وَجَدُّوا في سُؤالِهـِمُ
مَـالِي سِوَاكَ إِلهـي مَنْ يُخَلِّصُنِي
And they made me to sit and put forth their questions
I have none other Than You now O Lord to deliver me!!.

فَامْنُنْ عَلَيَّ بِعَفْوٍ مِنك يــا أَمَلي
فَإِنَّني مُوثَقٌ بِالذَّنْبِ مُرْتَهــَنِ
So bestow upon me from your Mercy O Lord, How I hope in You!!
For verily I am fettered in sins, I am confined by them


تَقاسمَ الأهْلُ مالي بعدما انْصَرَفُوا
وَصَارَ وِزْرِي عَلى ظَهْرِي فَأَثْقَلَني
The relatives have divided my wealth amongst them after leaving me.
And my sins are now upon my back, burdening me

واستَبْدَلَتْ زَوجَتي بَعْلاً لهـا بَدَلي
وَحَكَّمَتْهُ فِي الأَمْوَالِ والسَّكَـنِ
My wife has taken another husband in my place
And she has appointed him as overseer over my wealth and my home

وَصَيَّرَتْ وَلَدي عَبْداً لِيَخْدُمَهــا
وَصَارَ مَـالي لهم حـِلاً بِلا ثَمَنِ
She has made my children into servants to bid unto her needs
And my wealth has become to them a worthless means of enjoyment

فَلا تَغُرَّنَّكَ الدُّنْيــا وَزِينَتُها
وانْظُرْ إلى فِعْلِهــا في الأَهْلِ والوَطَنِ
So let not this World and its adornments deceive you.
And look at its (evil) effects in your family and homeland

وانْظُرْ إِلى مَنْ حَوَى الدُّنْيا بِأَجْمَعِها
هَلْ رَاحَ مِنْها بِغَيْرِ الحَنْطِ والكَفَنِ
And look at the one who collects the wealth of this Dunya in abundance
Will he depart from this world bearing other than the death shroud and embalmment?

خُذِ القَنـَاعَةَ مِنْ دُنْيَاك وارْضَ بِها
لَوْ لم يَكُنْ لَكَ إِلا رَاحَةُ البَدَنِ
Take from the dunya that which suffices you and be contented with that
Even if you were to have naught but good health

يَـا زَارِعَ الخَيْرِ تحصُدْ بَعْدَهُ ثَمَراً
يَا زَارِعَ الشَّرِّ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى الوَهَنِ
O ye who sow good, you will reap the fruit of your efforts.
O ye who sow evil you will find yourselves overcome with grief


يـَا نَفْسُ كُفِّي عَنِ العِصْيانِ واكْتَسِبِي
فِعْلاً جميلاً لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَرحَمُني
O soul of mine, abstain from sinning and attain instead
Deeds which are Beautiful, for which Allah may be merciful towards me


يَا نَفْسُ وَيْحَكِ تُوبي واعمَلِي حَسَناً
عَسى تُجازَيْنَ بَعْدَ الموتِ بِالحَسَنِ
O soul of mine, Woe upon you! Turn towards your lord in Repentance, and do that which is good
So that you will be recompensed after your death with that which is delightful

ثمَّ الصلاةُ على الْمُختـارِ سَيِّدِنـا
مَا وَضّـأ البَرْقَ في شَّامٍ وفي يَمَنِ
Lastly sending prayers upon the Chosen one, Our Sayyid (leader)
.........

والحمدُ لله مُمْسِينَـا وَمُصْبِحِنَا
بِالخَيْرِ والعَفْوْ والإِحْســانِ وَالمِنَنِ
All praise is unto Allah, May he fill our days and nights
with that which is Good, with forgiveness With Ihsaan and Grace.

----------


## Oiseau

Omar Taws - Ighrem Inw

----------


## Oiseau

تامديازت من كلمات و ألحان الشاعر محند نعتي مع فاتح و فتيحة عين اللوح

Amdyaz M'hamed N'3atti- Fate7&Fati7a 3ain Ellou7

----------


## Oiseau

Ayamrid irori oghrib ayt ismdal
Tamdyazt n M7end N'3atti

----------


## Oiseau

العرباوي ميلود ♪♪ بكاني شباب ليوم :Bekkani Chbabe el youwm- Elarbaoui Miloud

----------


## Oiseau

العرباوي ميلود ♪♪ البحر : Elarbaoui Miloud- Al Ba7r

----------


## Oiseau

hier word ik stil van... 

ناس الغيوان - مكواني | Nass Nass El Ghiwane - Mekouani

----------


## Oiseau

Nass El Ghiwane - Sifna Wela Chatwa (Sub7an Allah)

----------


## Oiseau

Mezine Mdi7ek- Nass El Ghiwane

----------


## Oiseau

Lemchaheb - Youmek Jak يومك جاك لمشاهب
dit is gewoon prachtig machtig en roept bijzondere herinneringen/sferen bij mij .. 






> يومك جـــاك و انتا من طبعك حاضر___ و مالك اليوم غبتي
> و بعد ما يومك جاك تعاميتي ________ هاك هذا ما سويتي
> ثور على نفسك و عــاد آ لبعيد
> مس الجراح ترتاح ثور
> ثور على خليلك و عــاد نبغيك
> لا تصبرنيش
> لالالالا لا تصبرنيش راه الصبر عذاب
> ثور على خليلك و عــاد نبغيك
> 
> ...

----------


## Oiseau

Les Filles de Illighadad - Inssegh Inssegh 
(Sa7el sounds)

----------


## Oiseau

Fatou Seidi Ghali (Les Filles de Illighadad) - Telilit

Mooie Touareg Zielen! 







> LYRICS:
> 
> I prefer death
> or embers stuck to my heart
> or that my soul will be torn apart
> that it will be said in my community
> that I committed adultery.
> My best friend among women,
> She went in the bush one night to meet a man
> ...

----------


## Oiseau

Les Filles de Illighadad - Irriganan 






> Lyrics
> 
> You Fatou who is there
> You said that this
> great noise of tendé
> How did you defeat her It was all a lie
> Tajiden cannot
> overcome anything
> Who could she defeat in tendé
> ...

----------


## Oiseau

> Lyrics 
> 
> THIS IS MY LAND
> This is Timbuktu, my home land,
> Where the children are mourning from gloom,
> This is my land, Timbuktu the Maliba,
> The land of love,
> The land of warmth,
> The land of dignity,
> ...


Timbuktu Fasso - Fatoumata Diawara & Amine Bouhafa

----------


## Oiseau

Je pense  toi  Amadou & Mariam









Mon Afrique! je pense  toi.

----------


## Oiseau

Fatima Taba3mrant : Nger Issafen - فاطمة تبعمرانت : نڭر إسافن )

----------


## Oiseau

Mouna Malak مونة ملاك

----------


## Oiseau

TASSANO TASSANO  Naima Bent Oudaden

----------


## Oiseau

انغايي الزمان ايونو - Inghaye zmane a younou

----------


## Oiseau

Orino I3amar

----------


## Oiseau

A Younou (Moulay Nourredine feat. Khadija Atlas)

----------


## Oiseau

Awa makh a youlinou - Moulay ahmed El hassani/Khadija Atlas

----------


## Oiseau

Ik mis mijn Toudgha (Toudghakloof)

----------


## Oiseau

Ayouno Eran Zine Awa- Cheba Rajae

----------


## Oiseau

Aicha Maya- Adourtassit R7eel

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Inass i w-3ttar dat ik "taghoufi" heb...

----------


## Oiseau

Mimch Itgga?(Mimch itgga wenna i3man a tasanou?)

----------


## Oiseau

Dima Chleu7 Afella (=Toppertjes) ik heb geen 2e Moedertaal dan Tachel7iet.. Oh vreemdeling! vergeef mijn zwakte voor mijn Moedertaal ( Taal van mijn hart/gevoel)

Fatima El 3akri & Mohamed El Grawni

----------


## Oiseau

Juba N'Touja - KAMIN ADRIGH

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Eid El Bannat -عيد البنات - חג הבנות l Live in Essaouira 2020 - Lala Tamar & Hind Ennaira

----------


## Oiseau

Andalucious - Ya lyahoud ou muslemin - يا ليهود و مسلمين -

----------


## Oiseau

Music of Morocco : Beautifusion

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Mijn Atlas roept !
Tamazirt da t99ar, tawada a tra lo9t...

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Saida Titrit- EL Zin
Schoonheid bestaat .. wat een prachtig stem!

----------


## Oiseau

Rayino Rayino-Mustapha Oumguil

----------


## Oiseau

Ahidous Mellab --(DAG IRI REBI ADID IGHIT)-- ll Imran Az & Grp Tarula ll

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Itotyi olino , awi orass nbad,

----------


## Oiseau

Cha3bi bghatou elwa9t ..
Asche kayen ? asche bidi n3ml !

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Kwissem Sidi Lahcen I قويسم سيدي لحسن

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Ourach Samhkh Awa Ynhubanw Tsamhtiyi  Khadija Atlas

----------


## Oiseau

Abidat Rma - Dag Dag

----------


## Oiseau

Zina Daoudia - Galo Lia

----------


## Oiseau

Twahachna Klamak / توحشنا كلامك Na3ima Sami7

----------


## Oiseau

Rmani Rih / رماني الريح  Abdou El Omari  Naima Samih

----------


## Oiseau

Abdou EL OMARI - Compilation 1976 - 77

Subliem!

----------


## Oiseau

Farkh a7mmam - Mustafa El 3akri ( Allah yera7mo)

----------


## Oiseau

و الشريفة العكري الشريف- زورني زورني

Zorni zorni- Mustafa El 3akri & Chrifa

----------


## Oiseau

إسول إسول الزمان إغزيف
Isul zmane ighozzif- Mustafa El 3akri

----------


## Oiseau

اكيخ اضبيبن اكيخ الطل- المرحوم مصطفى العكري
ikigh idtbibeen ikigh tolba- Mustafa El Akri

----------


## Oiseau

Ntouma Lalama  Fatna Bent Lhousin

----------


## Oiseau

اوى يدريخ  محمد رويشة
Awa yedrigh- M.Rouicha ( Allah Yera7mo)

----------


## Oiseau

3aouame- Abdelhadi Belkhayat 






عبد الهادي بلخياط — عوّام



> ياك أ البحور شاهدة من صغري عوّام 
> شاهدة يا ما طوّعت ف أمواجك القوية
> و علاش هاد المرة ضاع مني بر السلام ؟
> و كيف طرأ حتى قضات عليا موجة صبية
> آهيا ناري آش داني نعوم ف بحر الغرام
> و نخاطر بقلبي الغالي العزيز عليا
> 
> أنا اللي كنت ف شطّي فارس الفرسان
> و قلبي درّة أنا محظية ما يوصلهاش أي كان
> ...

----------


## Oiseau

Abdelhadi belkhayat- الصنارة 

Sennara

----------


## Oiseau

Hada ach7al  Brahim El Alami

----------


## Oiseau

Machtig-ptachtig-wa3r, sme3 w tmatte3 !

Kata3jabni  Abdelwahab Doukkali

----------


## Oiseau

Ma ana illa bachar

----------


## Oiseau

Telt el khali

----------


## Oiseau

عبد الوهاب الدكالي - مشى غزالي ولا رجع
Mcha ghzali wla rja3

----------


## Oiseau

A haoui, lef3ayel nthannay d journaal adagh yebrin oul 
A haoui, yach a bnadem hatin tghram i zelzal ad yeli

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Izli a9dim nTmazight

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Mohamed Assoul ❭ Awa ur dik walou
Tedda thayri , toufa adghar y3jbache
(Nekkine u ghori walou)

----------


## Oiseau

Widad Manssouri/ Ayasmoun nayi yzrin

----------


## Oiseau

Widad Manssour/ Ayasmoun

----------


## Oiseau

Widad Menssouri ❭ Tighourba tnghayi

----------


## Oiseau

Arinas Atlas ❭ Badad nch

Badad nm yechaber dighi a Arinas

----------


## Oiseau

El Mehdi Tahiri & Mohamed Mihimi ❭ Mchtga tayri

----------


## Oiseau

Essiham- Dirouni Fe Lbal

----------


## Oiseau

Sare7ni

----------


## Oiseau

Athay Bladi

----------


## Oiseau

Reja3 Reja3

----------


## Oiseau

Dertiha Biddik

(Eigen schuld, dikke bult)

----------


## Oiseau

Groupe Imzilne ❭ Sber

----------


## Oiseau

Groupe Imzilne ❭ Yousad

----------


## Oiseau

Saida Titrit Awra Yawra سعيدة تيثريت آورا ياورا

----------


## Oiseau

Monsif RwayCh

----------


## Oiseau

3adil El Miloudi - 7agrouni عادل الميلودي -- حݣروني

----------


## Oiseau

نجاة اعتابو 1986 Najat 3tabou ⵏⴰⵊⴰⵜ ⴰⵜⴰⴱⵓ

----------


## Oiseau

Ach dert ana

----------


## Oiseau

Najat Aatabou - Sabra ou Chkaya Lilah

----------


## Oiseau

نجاة اعتابو كلمة وحدة Kelma wa7da

----------


## Oiseau

نجاة اعتابو - فين طريقي - Najat Aatabou- Fine tri9i

----------


## Oiseau

الفنان سلواح بعنوان: ⚘️إعذبي أونا ريغ إزايدي يغنشا
Seloua7- i3adbi wenna righ

----------


## Oiseau

Habiba Ryahi / Hamid zahir 





-----

أش داك تمشي للزين و أنت فقير مسكين حميد الزاه

----------


## Oiseau

Ewa finkoum a Djbala!

----------


## Oiseau

Sawlouh !





Cheb Mimoun El Oujdi

----------


## Oiseau

Mimoun el Oujdi - tchatan khatri | ميمون الوجدي - تشطن خاطري

----------


## Oiseau

Youness Oubahra et Elhassania - bin chak w elya9in بين الشك واليقين الغربة والحنين

----------


## Oiseau

العونيات - ديري علاش ترجعي آ الواقفة فالباب _Aawniyat - Diri 3lach Terj3i Ya Lwa9fa

----------


## Oiseau

العونيات الشطاحات - التفاح فالمارشي _ al 3awniyat - tafah flmarchi

----------


## Oiseau

Dit is Cha3bi zoals het hoort ... Diri 3lach trj3i a zoghbia ..hmm
Al 3aouniate Cha3bi

----------


## Oiseau

العرباوي ميلود ♪♪ أش هاد ليام : Elarbaoui Miloud / Ache had liyam?

----------


## Oiseau

Baghi n3ich wa7di

----------


## Oiseau

Stati Abdelaziz - la ti9a fik a liyam



Achmen ti9a fik a liyam?

----------


## Oiseau

Essiham- La jah la mal

----------


## Oiseau

Jil Jilala - Hada wa3dek ya meskine | هذا وعدك يا مسكين | من أجمل أغاني | جيل جيلالة

----------


## Oiseau

Lemchaheb - A Lkhout

----------


## Oiseau

7awl y oughrib 




///////=====///////

----------


## Oiseau

Saida Titrit - Ra3b Ilouqt سعيدة تيثري- رعب إلوقث

----------


## Oiseau

Shakoun - Musique Marocaine ancienne 

Al Maghreb la9dim fine mchiti w fine wlidatek ?! el 3adhama mamennouche ...

----------


## Oiseau

Lalla Mira, Swaken, Lalla Aicha, Lalla Malika

Cha3bi 3endou mwalih f wa9tou

----------


## Oiseau

Tkabat Lkhayl  Cha3bi Marsawi

----------


## Oiseau

Rjana F El3ali  Ayta El Marsaouia

----------


## Oiseau

El 3aloua, Dini M3ak Dini, Hadak a Hadak, Moulay Tahar-Khadija El Bidaouiya 

Top ! Khadija wa3ra

----------


## Oiseau

Salba Salba  Khadija El Bidaouia

----------


## Oiseau

mayrikh nachat

----------


## Oiseau

Mo7a Amziane & Na3ima Kouda - mag3ma badhadh amnek موحى امزيان نعيمة كودة - ماكعما بضاض أم نك

----------


## Oiseau

El 3akeri Mustapha - zaydi a youlinou العكري مصطفى: زايدي ايولينو

prachtig gezongen ..

----------


## Oiseau

Un homme bon  Aziz Sahmaoui  University of Gnawa

℗ Zahora

----------


## Oiseau

Lawah - Lawah  Aziz Sahmaoui and University of Gnawa

----------


## Oiseau

عبد الرحيم الدلالي (كولشي بالنية) Kolchi B NNiya- Abderahim Dilali

----------


## Oiseau

Ismgan Tama3it

----------


## Oiseau

YA Samra Toubi -يالسمراء توبي توبي - Kader Tarhanine- Merzouga Festival

----------


## Oiseau

Kader Tarhinine & Warda Ment Hamad Vall وردة منت همد فال

----------


## Oiseau

A7ouzar - Cha guight ighfino cha tgayit dounit


( Jammer dat Khadija mijn Tachel7it niet verstaat... hmm elhemm kbir )

----------


## Oiseau

Tamhawchte & 7addou Ouchawch - Yak t39altd itadhfi

----------


## Oiseau

Ad dogh ad dogh

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

El 7assania - Allah ya8dik ayekhfinw Allah ya8dik الحسنية - الله يهديك ايخفين الله يهديك

----------


## Oiseau

Awaydrikh

----------


## Oiseau

Sob7ane Allah سبحان الله 

Al 3alam khassa8 men 9dim naghza.. العلام خصاه من قديم نغزة

<"Darizja" is en blijft prachtig machtig en rijk>

----------


## mrz

Zal ook muziekje "spammen" Oiseau!

 :grote grijns: 

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-p...300-08-10-2022

----------


## Oiseau

Ha L'ma7ayen

8a l'm7ayen, 8a l'f9ayess ! yalli rasou khaoui ..

----------


## Oiseau

Fine ghadi biya khouya

----------


## Oiseau

El madhi fate 
( Voor Badr )

----------


## Oiseau

وقتاش تغني يا قلبي للمرحوم محمد الحياني
Wa9tach tghanni ya 9albi - Mohammed El Hayani

----------


## Oiseau

عبد الهادي بلخياط شوفو الهوى

Abdelhadi Belkhayat- Choufou lehwa

----------


## Oiseau

في قلبي جرح قديم - عبد الهادي بلخياط
Fi 9albi zjar7 9dim 
Ya nass , ya naas azja ma dawaa8...

----------


## Oiseau

Naima Samih - Amri li-Allah

----------


## Oiseau

Tdid Ayma Tsafered- Hammou Oulyazid 





-----
Rouicha Mohamed رويشة محمد ثديد أيما ثسافرد




------

مع نجيم /حجيبة/نجوم والماس/العسري/حموت/عبدالله/ واحي البوشتاوي - تذيت أيما تسافرت

----------


## Oiseau

Zakaria Ghafouli - Chouf Zmane زكرياء الغفولي - شوف الزمان

----------


## Oiseau

Rajaa Belmir - JRO7i / Li Kanet Omri | رجاء بلمير - جروحي / اللي كانت عمري




MA3IZ - JRO7I

----------


## Oiseau

Lahcen Lakhnifri / اورشليخ اورشليخ - لحسن الخنيفري

----------


## Oiseau

Statia - T9al Lsani | الستاتية - تقال لساني

----------


## Oiseau

Een klassieker van Najat 3tabou:

Ach Dert Ana.

----------


## Oiseau

Ikram El 3abdia - Siyasti Wa3ra |إكرام العبدية - سياستي واعرة

----------


## Oiseau

Mal L7al dhlam? 
(Rouicha Allah Ye7amou )

----------


## Oiseau

Adamig amouttel a Dounit ...

----------


## Oiseau

Galou maderna walou - Cheb El Khouzaimi
Oeghnia zwina...

----------


## Oiseau

Leflous Katkhassem w tferra9 bin bnadem
Wa techri le3dawa mabin el khawa

----------


## Oiseau

Rani ghelat ghalta

Sa7bek a khoya jibek, f chedda tel9ah

----------


## Oiseau

Abdelghani El Safi 

Youwm El 3id ch7al bkit!
يوم العيد شحال بكيت

----------


## Oiseau

Ata Bidaouya - Daba daba 

daba daba tendem 3lia , daba daba yezjra lik ma zjra lia

----------


## Oiseau

El 7al maychaour  El 7amri

----------


## Oiseau

Tahidoust  Yan MaSsin

Tamazirt ino

----------


## Oiseau

Moustafa El 3akri - Tsane ghifi 9bl anbdho

----------


## Oiseau

Moustafa El 3akri - Righ aneddough

----------


## Oiseau

Nacim 7addad - Moulay Abdellah | نسيم حداد - مولاي عبد الله

----------


## Oiseau

Nacim 7addad - Gualt Liya Na3tik & L'Ghaba | نسيم حداد - قالت ليا نعطيك & الغابة

----------


## Oiseau

Nacim 7addad - 3ayta Rkoub LKhayl 
نسيم حداد - عيطة ركوب الخيل

----------


## Oiseau

Nacim 7addad -3ayta 9erssou L'foug | نسيم حداد - عيطة قرصو لفوق

Cha3bi dyalna wa3r!

----------


## Oiseau

Nacim 7addad - M'hammed Ya Wlidi  | نسيم حداد - امحمد يا وليدي

----------


## Oiseau

مجموعة مسناوة / محمد يا وليدي

Mesnawa- M'hammed ya wlidi

----------


## Oiseau

Mesnawa - Wanessni ya El Mesnawi 

Sme3 w tmette3

----------


## Oiseau

مسناوة . الدار الخالية
Mesnawa - Dar el khalya

----------


## Oiseau

مسناوة - "لعبتي لعبك ياهاداك 

Mesnawa -le3bti le3bk ya hadak

----------


## Oiseau

أنا سيدي عندي طبيب-عادل القاسمي 

3adil al 9asmi- Ana sidi 3endi dtbibe y3alzjni b'dwa8

----------


## Oiseau

Lala Tamar | Mazal mansit lglsa fi Fes | Dar El Beda 





-------------
Mazal mansit lglsa fi Fes مزال منسيت الجلسة في فاس

----------


## Oiseau

Bellida - Sephardic Ladino - Moroccan Jews song in Haquetia - by Lala Tamar

----------


## Oiseau

المقدم عبد الصمد هادف المكناسي: الفياشية




---------------

القصيدة الفياشية- اشرب شراب - انا مالي فياش- الإخوة أبوشعر- جنوب إفريقيا | Fiyyashiyya-Abu Shaar Bro




------------------

Sami Yusuf - Fiyyashiyya (Live in Morocco)

----------


## Oiseau

Salla Allah 3lik ya zine al 3amama - Mohamed Bouzaba3

----------


## Oiseau

Mohamed Bouzoubaa محمد بوزوبع يامحمد صاحب الشفاعة 




------------
محمد صاحب الشفاعة للمرحوم الفنان الكبير إسماعيل احمد


-------------------------

يامحمد صاحب الشفاعة والنـور الهادي

----------


## Oiseau

"Madad Madad" by The Burdah Ensemble 




=========

Sami Yusuf - Madad (Nasimi Arabic Version) | Live at the Fes Festival

----------


## Oiseau

Jilala - ganga - Marokko

----------


## Oiseau

Jilala Fes: "Rasoull Allah 3andi 3ziz"

----------


## Oiseau

Jilala Fes: "So7aba"

----------


## Oiseau

جيل جيلالة-يا دوك اللايمين
Jil Jilala- Yadouk Laymine

----------


## Oiseau

نرجاك أنا..ناس الغيوان..

Nass El Ghiwane - Narjak Ana

----------


## Oiseau

Nass El Ghiwane - Ahli El 7al

( Voor de vergaderend machthebbers "Arabieren" in Algerije , ze kunnen beter nederig naar liederen van Nass El Ghiwane luisteren )

----------


## Oiseau

Al 47 jaar vieren de Marokkanen met hart op de juiste plek een bijzonder dag in de geschiedenis van Maroc.. ( de rest nog zien te bevrijden op zijn tijd ... Oostelijke Shara eerst uit handen van Algerije en Ceuta (Septa) en Melilla ( Melilia ) door onderhandelen en economisch sterk te worden ... 
Wie weet welke genialiteit en kracht nog Maroc verbergt voor de toekomst?!! Khayer in-ChaA-Allah!

Jil Jilala - La3youne 3iniya جيل جلالة العيون عينية










====

----------


## Oiseau

غناء : بهيجة إدريس والمجموعة ♪♪ مسيرة النور

----------


## Oiseau

" يالزاير أرض الصحرا " من أغاني المسيرة الخضراء

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

شاما ؛ هيا هيا
Chama- Hiya hiya

----------


## Oiseau

Hiya Hiya  Hadja El Hamdaouiya

----------


## Oiseau

Hachouma  Beldi Errachidia

----------


## Oiseau

أوي ماني Awi mani  Redouane El Akri & Khadija Atlas

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

رابحة - زرزوقي عبدالرحمن Zerzouki abderrahmane & Rab7a

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Ayoub bg - Khallik tabi3iya (cover) | أيوب بيج - خليك طبيعية

----------


## Oiseau

اصاله نصري | احب البر والمزيون

----------


## Oiseau

اصاله نصري | اسمع صدى صوتك

----------


## Oiseau

كودين انزوومن  Redouane El Akri & El 7assania - Gudine inzwumn

----------


## Oiseau

ندى المدغري, بلدي الرشيدية : الراضي قلني عليك

----------


## Oiseau

بسلامة ايا غدار  Badr Ou3bi - Beslama a yaghaddar

----------


## Oiseau

MO TEMSAMANI - MANISMA THEKA | مانيس ما ثكا

----------


## Oiseau

Voor de Tunisiers ( die wel van Maroc houden want tegenwoordig is Tunisia in handen van ...)
Wat betreft al kora geldt maar 1 wet : wie niet scoren kan en slecht spelt ligt er gewoon uit..ook al ben je een Duitser ( Jammer voor de Duitsers dat ze geen Mbappe hebben )
Liedje is van oorsprong Algerijns (Rabee7 Dariiassa)

��Ayoub bg�� goloulha el moumarridha ya lal ya lalal قلولها الممرضة يلال يالالال

----------


## Oiseau

Daba y7an Moulana 🎤 Fouad Titou

----------


## Oiseau

QASBA TUNISIENNE - KHALLIHA 3LA RABBI

----------


## Oiseau

أراو الحنة
Araw El 7enna - Salwa Chenouani 




( Maroc is het land van El 7enna bij uitstek en niet voor niets.. )

----------


## Oiseau

رشو الورد
Rechchou el warde -Hala Asady 




Maroc is morgen 3aross El 3arabe & Imazighen

----------


## Oiseau

Nacim haddad - 3ayta 9erssou L'fou9 (Exclusive) | نسيم حداد - عيطة قرصو لفوق

----------


## Oiseau

أحب البر والمزيون

----------


## Oiseau

Qatari Singer Fahad Al Kubaisi - 5leha 3la Allah- فهد الكبيسي خليها على الله

----------


## Oiseau

كشكول غيواني عيساوي مع د. نسيم حداد | Allah Ya Moulana - Ftouh Issawa

----------


## Oiseau

Nacim HADDAD -3ayta Loghzal | نسيم حداد - عيطة الغزال

----------


## Oiseau

Mohamed Nba3li & Fatima Talgadit

----------


## Oiseau

3dbati Ayimorag (feat. Imane Elhajeb)

----------


## Oiseau

Youmek Jak

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

المغرب ابطال -كأس العالم - اسود الاطلس - امير هريني
Ousoud Al Atlas- Anir Hrini

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Driss Boumia & Malak Lwjdia

----------


## Oiseau

يونس الهواري و أيوب بلقاس"

----------


## Oiseau

أغنية سير سير سير

Sir Sir

----------


## Oiseau

- نجيب ماني -- هناء ابراهمي

----------


## Oiseau

Les Lions de l'Atlas

----------


## Oiseau

From Yemen ( Salim El Ouad3i) 

مبروك يا المغرب

----------


## Oiseau

Nass El Ghiwane - Zad El hamme ناس الغيوان - زاد الهم

----------


## Oiseau

Nass El Ghiwane - Ya Sa7

----------


## Oiseau

Chkina - Lemchaheb

----------


## Oiseau

Ettaleb-Lemchaheb

----------


## Oiseau

تعاالى بويا تشوف - Lemchaheb -T3ala bouya tchouf

----------


## Oiseau

Wannadi Ana - Nass El Ghiwane

----------


## Oiseau

أجمل وصية في أغنية ل ناس الغيوان - رد بالك 

Rod Balek.

----------


## Oiseau

In herhaling vallen ...

تعالى بويا تشوف Lemchaheb T3ala Bouya tchouff

----------


## Oiseau

Een paradijselijk stem heeft Fairuz .. 
Fairuz - Al Bostah | فيروز - البوسطة

----------


## Oiseau

موشح يا زمان الوصل بالأندلس- Farid El khouli.
Ya zamane al wasli belandalousi.

----------


## Oiseau

Authentiek Atlas watra en onvervalst natuurlijk Amazigh stemmen maken mijn leven aangenaam ..

----------


## Oiseau

Zakia Khabbou - Mayd Inan [ⵎⴰ ⴰⵢⴷ ⵉⵏⴰⵏ]

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## Oiseau

Mohamed Salwa7 ( Ma7ed ro7 digi )

Ma7d urmmoutgh
Awra yanmsama7 awra yanmsafadh

----------


## Oiseau

Tamhawchte - 3aydnd imurague

----------


## Oiseau

Tamhawchte & 7addou Ouchawch - Awa adawikh

----------


## Oiseau

Maghni & Chrifa - Ach nadakh

----------


## Oiseau

Lemchaheb - Saye9 Talef
Saye9 talef w rakeb khayef 
w tri9 medhlama ..

----------


## Oiseau

Lemchaheb - Had El 7al

3yiet w melliet 
3yiet men nifa9 w el 7al dya9

----------


## Oiseau

Lemchaheb - El Diab (de wolven)

لمشاهب - الذياب بنياب

----------


## Oiseau

Fairuz - Ma Kedert Neseet | فيروز - ما قدرت نسيت

----------


## Oiseau

يا انا يا انا - فيروز | Ya Ana Ya Ana - Fairuz

----------

